
Exceptions in OCaml (Reason) - charlesetc
http://www.charlesetc.com/ocaml/2016/06/21
======
dwdz
Is this 'Reason' just slightly modified Ocaml to look a bit more like
JavaScript? I don't get it.

~~~
nv-vn
Yes. Facebook decided to make an alternative syntax for OCaml for JavaScript
users. Personally, I can't get behind it because it seems to be fragmenting
OCaml (this article references OCaml in the title, but doesn't apply to actual
OCaml code, making finding actual documentation much more difficult). At the
same time, it seems like wasted effort when most of the process of adapting to
OCaml involves learning the semantics and paradigm rather than the syntax.

